# lumar clear bra



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

can you see it? it is as close to invisible as any material i have tried - and i have tried them all


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

shep, did you remove an old clear bra to put on this new one?

just curious as to how easy/difficult that would be for an installer to do


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*3 more in direct sun*

as close as i can get


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Can't see it, but we need shots in the sun, not the shade.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

AJAX said:


> Can't see it, but we need shots in the sun, not the shade.


he said those last 3 were in direct sun


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

atyclb said:


> he said those last 3 were in direct sun


Ahh. I have a habit of not looking at the title bar after the first post. Am I losing my mind? The car is white...the last 3 look awful dark.


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*direct sun on the last 3*



AJAX said:


> Ahh. I have a habit of not looking at the title bar after the first post. Am I losing my mind? The car is white...the last 3 look awful dark.


yes; the sun was almost overhead, to my back on the last set - if you look around the roundel and the grill you see the edge of the material - otherwise, in person, it is near invisible. it has almost no orange peel at all and is incredibly clear.


----------



## MDrei (Apr 26, 2002)

Did you install it yourself? Where can I get information on Lumar? I have the kit from the local BMW dealer and had someone install it for me, but I'm not real happy with it.


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*lumar is a huge company*



MDrei said:


> Did you install it yourself? Where can I get information on Lumar? I have the kit from the local BMW dealer and had someone install it for me, but I'm not real happy with it.


they make a ton of window films and i would suspect a lot of guys on the west coast are using it by now. best thing to do is post for some west coast guys who are happy with their instals.

the alternative is to buy it from pepe at autosupershield.com - from his kits or another reputable source!


----------



## SportMode (Mar 26, 2004)

shep01 said:


> as close as i can get


Nice! I must be going blind. Not only do I not see the bra, I don't even see the parking light on the bumper. OK let me clear my eyes 

At what point did you put it on (how many miles)?


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*amazing, isn't it*



SportMode said:


> Nice! I must be going blind. Not only do I not see the bra, I don't even see the parking light on the bumper. OK let me clear my eyes
> 
> At what point did you put it on (how many miles)?


 look very closely t the third picture in the seond post above - look around the roundel and you can see the edge of it. even standing directly in front of it, unless there is a shadow on the edge, you can not see it.

The bumper is the euro-bumper - thus no reflector! The lumar on the bumper is all 1 peice, no seams at all, done custom.


----------

